# Duck Tales...



## TTPablo (Mar 5, 2009)

Daffy duck, on a dirty weekend in a hotel, calls reception and asks for some condoms.

The receptionist asks "Shall I put them on your bill?"

"Don't be thuckin thupid" Daffy says. "I'd thuffocate."

Thought it best to break the ice with a joke. I'm Paul, from central Scotland, and I've recently bought a TT Quattro cabriolet with baseball leather interior - she's a beauty.

Anyway, it feels great to be part of the gang, although it's got to be said that the individual feeling of cruising around in one of these babies is lessened here, since we've all got one!

Happy motoring,

Paul.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk and you will feel even more special


----------



## TTPablo (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, you've just about sold that membership to me. Tempting though it may be, there are some items that are screaming to be bought before it. Maybe next month.

All the best,

Paul.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome  ,get yorself along to one of the Scottish meetings great fun , Doing anything on Sunday?


----------



## TTPablo (Mar 5, 2009)

Sounds good wallsendmag. I'm up to my knees in DIY this weekend, but should I tire with the sound of the drill and saw, the purr of TT engines will be the very next thing.

Where would I find the info on where/when these meets take place?

Cheers,

Paul.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

viewforum.php?f=3


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to forum what part of central Scotland are you from ?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

welcome !


----------



## TTPablo (Mar 5, 2009)

Cheers for the events info wallsendmag.

Trev, I'm from Clackmannanshire.

Hello to everyone else - you certainly seem like a friendly bunch, and I get the impression that this is very much a community spirit, which I like.

I'm still in awe at having one of these beauties - Every time I pass another TT I have an urge to hail it with a couple of jabs of the horn. Could it catch on?

All the best,

Paul.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Seems I missed out on welcoming you so far, so here goes...

Welcome to the forum


----------

